# Sunglasses



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

What color lenses and what brand sunglasses does everybody use when surf fishing?


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Costa Del Mar makes some very good glasses. I use them for fishing, boating and driving. I use the amber color in the green mirror lense. The are a glass lense that is scratch proof. Very good in all light conditions from mid day sun to clouds to dusk and dawn. Very good customer service if ever a problem. Lots of styles and lense options, RX too.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*You cant go wrong withthe Costa's but...*

Ive had two pair that I really did like far better.
The first were a pair of Hobie's. The second was a pair of Chillies that I bought in Bar Harbour Maine last year. Both were polarized. I still have the Chillies that I bought in maine for $9.99.
Both have had the polarization in the lense much like Costa'a, not coated on them. In my opinion, the Cost'a will be your best bet but the cost may deter you.
Stay clear of the Calcutta brand if you hit the salt water allot. they are good for about a few weeks until the polarization film starts to rub off.
Also, the Costa's block both types of UV rays that are harmful for your eyes....


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

amber costas for me. best polarized lens i ever owned.

check ebay for some deals.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> Stay clear of the Calcutta brand if you hit the salt water allot. they are good for about a few weeks until the polarization film starts to rub off.


i found the same to be true with those cheap sea strikers. they work aight for a while but you're better off with a good pair in the long run.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Costa Del Mar*

I use get the cheaper glasses:--| . I finally got a pair of Costa's Fathom. I will NEVER get anything else again. Cost more but they are worth the extra cost.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Bill Dance. Walmart. Great customer service. If you break 'em, they sell you another pair for 12 bucks


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

I GOT A PAIR OF COSTA FATHOMS AND mp2 I LOVE THEM BOVE PLUS THEY GOT A LIFETIME WARRNTY AND THEY STAND BY IT


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

H2O Optics---got a pair from E-Bay-----$35.00. I like em and they are a good loaner set to friends that forget theirs. I like em Costa-too


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Costa Del Mar*

Been wearing them for years and what striperswiper said, they back them up. I've had to send several pairs back over the years to have the lens replaced because of scratches and they make the needed repairs or will replace them whether under warranty or not and they always call first before doing so.
Can't go wrong.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I've probably had most of the major brands. 3 stand out as being very good. As mentioned above, Costa's are very good, but I recently got a pair of Maui Jim's & they are hands down the best polarized lenses I have ever worn (but they were STUPID expensive). The other ones that I liked alot were a pair of polarized Ray Bans. The only problem with the ray Bans is the lenses seem to break very easily if the glasses are dropped.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

notso said:


> I've probably had most of the major brands. 3 stand out as being very good. As mentioned above, Costa's are very good, but I recently got a pair of Maui Jim's & they are hands down the best polarized lenses I have ever worn (but they were STUPID expensive). The other ones that I liked alot were a pair of polarized Ray Bans. The only problem with the ray Bans is the lenses seem to break very easily if the glasses are dropped.


the mauis are very nice i was able to get a good deal on glasses where i worked this summer and got a pair of the titanium ones theyy were deffinetly the sweetest glasses just to exspensive i sold um a week later and bought a new heaver combo


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Costas at a Steal*

Anyone needing Costas should give me a call. We sell a lot of them for the lowest prices in the country...guaranteed. Ship anywhere 

Randy...Bait Shack...757-465-9020


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I have had many good sunglasses including Jims and Dels and many other brands. I have either lost or broken them all. Now I loose and break cheap sunglasses (polarized of course) all the time. Besides, I love that song...so they won't even know my name.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Costa's for me..had the same pair for 3 years..no problems..worn and beat on daily

Rules of the water..

Grey lenses for offshore,deep blue water

Amber lenses for inshore darker water..

now ...go buy some glasses and go kill a fish


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Baitshack said:


> Anyone needing Costas should give me a call. We sell a lot of them for the lowest prices in the country...guaranteed. Ship anywhere
> 
> Randy...Bait Shack...757-465-9020


 I buy costas,about everytime I get my presciption changed which is usually 4 yr or so.. I'll be in the market for a new pair in about a yr,will keep your shop in mind...


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

.........to the older crowd like me.... if you need sunglasses with reading lenses for everyday use, might want to check out Sam's.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

striperswiper said:


> I GOT A PAIR OF COSTA FATHOMS AND mp2 I LOVE THEM BOVE PLUS THEY GOT A LIFETIME WARRNTY AND THEY STAND BY IT


Yea right.  

$34 to replace a templepiece on a < 2-year old $105 pair. (wonder how much the lenses would be). The replacement templepiece & the other started cracking. Said it was owner mistreatment. 

To someone that has a 10 year old pair of Costas and a 25 year old pair of Wayfarers and a 30+ year old pair of Aviators.   

Great optics & great fit, but I guess I outlived my "lifetime warranty"


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh yea. Blue for bluewater, green for inshore, browns (need a pair) for overcast inshore days & mirrors for scoping the babes.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey BW...Bite me 


Blue mirror equals...Grey lenses

Green equals...Amber


and BW..since your head is fat like mine ya should go with the spring loaded temples..fit better and won't break..


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

fish militia said:


> Hey BW...Bite me
> and BW..since your head is fat like mine ya should go with the spring loaded temples..fit better and won't break..


Found the second letter I sent to them:

Costa Del Mar
Attention: Repair 
123 North Orchard St. Bldg. 6
Ormond Beach, FL 32174 

Please find enclosed a pair of EU-11 Euro sunglasses purchased approximately 2 years ago from Jumbo Sports in Raleigh, NC (store closed approximately 1 year ago). 

In March of 2000, a temple piece broke when I removed them from around my neck (attached to a Croakie). I returned them to you and they were repaired at MY expense despite the prominent claim in all Costa Del Mar’s advertising that they are warranted for life. “_We warrant these sunglasses against defects in materials or workmanship for the lifetime of the product…not for a year, but a lifetime.”_

I am returning the glasses again since I notice both temple pieces have developed cracks. I am not hard on glasses as witnessed by the fact that I have a pair of amber Costa Del Mars I have had and used frequently for over 10 years and a pair of RayBan Wayfarers I bought around 1970. I contend the temple pieces are defective since 2 years hardly constitutes a lifetime and 3 have failed.

I have very much enjoy the optics and the fit of these glasses but I am very disappointed in the durability.

Please send new or repaired glasses to:

Bernie McCants
address yada, yada, yada]

Fishing season is here, so a quick reply & resolution will be greatly appreciated !
Thanks!


Called me & told me is was gonna be ~$50. I told them to keep them. About two week later I get a notice & have a package from Costa at UPS. Dang, they finally agreed. I take off work early 'cause I have to sign for it, drive across town only to find they shipped the broken glasses back.  


Swore I was never gonna buy another pair and got some cheapies, but couldn't find any Hobies or find others I liked. 

Ended up with another pair of Costa  - with the spring hinges. 

And yes I do have a fat head. 

Great glasses but just don't buy them for "Lifetime warrenty."


----------

